# 2. cure for girl



## bb-girl

Hello.

25 years. Bodyfitness girl ..

Height: 165 cm - Weight 55 kg - Bodyfat 15% ( My start weight was 45 kg and bodyfat was 24%)

I was on Anavar last year - and now i start bulking again ..

November 10, i plan to start my 2. cure.

20mg anavar - 2 times a day (one in morning & one 10hours later) in 8 weeks. (10 mg 2 times pr day, of cause)
and 1 iu hgh - 1 time pr. day (before bedtime) (en enhed on danish) minimum of 2 months.

I'm considering taking Winstrol with. 
Start the same day as anavar with 5mg winstrol in the morning the 1. week and 10 mg in the morning 2-8 weeks.

how does it sound for a girl?

I know the side effects and the risk of it could be fake ?

my question is just how the cure composition with and without Winstrol looks?


----------



## nitrogen

I'd recommend

http://www.herbalife.co.uk


----------



## bb-girl

> Women and steroids is a perfect recipe to look like this


Not my question .......


----------



## Plate

@bb-girl so you are going to be taking 40mg a day total of anavar? And adding 10mg winny with it?

i think it might not be a good idea to start so high especially if the anavar turns out to be winny, from what I hear it is a lot of the time

that would mean you would be on a total of 50mg winny a day..

my view would be to start low with the anavar only and build it up?


----------



## nitrogen

bb-girl said:


> Not my question .......


Only tried t  o help


----------



## bb-girl

> Does bb girl stand for a bodybuilder gilr or big breasted girl :whistling:


if you have nothing nice to say - så stop : )


----------



## nitrogen

bb-girl said:


> if you have nothing nice to say - så stop : )


I thought the image would paint a bigger picture.

Are you real? Let's see a photo wearing a colander on your head.


----------



## bb-girl

> @bb-girl so you are going to be taking 40mg a day total of anavar? And adding 10mg winny with it?
> 
> i think it might not be a good idea to start so high especially if the anavar turns out to be winny, from what I hear it is a lot of the time
> 
> that would mean you would be on a total of 50mg winny a day..
> 
> my view would be to start low with the anavar only and build it up?


sorry for my formulation ..

Just 20mg anavar - 10mg in the morning and 10mg 10 hours later 

i'm not sure i take winstrol with, it's still only in my thoughts.


----------



## bb-girl

> Only tried t  o help


You are really bad to help. So stop it please. & let my post be. Thanks.


----------



## Plate

bb-girl said:


> sorry for my formulation ..
> 
> Just 20mg anavar - 10mg in the morning and 10mg 10 hours later
> 
> i'm not sure i take winstrol with, it's still only in my thoughts.


not that I know much on woman taking steroids, my advice would probably use as little as possible..

probs leave the winny and stick with 20mg a day anavar

maybe for the first week do 10mg then up to 20mg on the second week


----------



## nitrogen




----------



## bb-girl

> not that I know much on woman taking steroids, my advice would probably use as little as possible..
> 
> probs leave the winny and stick with 20mg a day anavar
> 
> maybe for the first week do 10mg then up to 20mg on the second week


Good idea - the last time I took 1-3 days 5mg two times a day and days 4-56 10mg two times a day.

So you would drop Winstrol , only because I am a girl , or because you do not know much about girls and steroids ?


----------



## Plate

Yeh sounds good..

i dont really know much about winny for woman other than the sides are much harsher..

what anavar have you got? Do you know if it's actually anavar?


----------



## bb-girl

> Yeh sounds good..
> 
> i dont really know much about winny for woman other than the sides are much harsher..
> 
> what anavar have you got? Do you know if it's actually anavar?


I 'm pretty sure it's anavar - it's the same brand as I was last year ..

And I did not get sore joints - as I would do with Winstrol .

I could maybe run anavar 2-3 weeks - and see if I got sore joints (side effect of Winstrol) if I do not do it - so start Winstrol up? Maybe .. So I am sure not to get a double dose of Winstrol?


----------



## MRSTRONG

imo stick to anavar


----------



## Dark sim

bb-girl said:


> I 'm pretty sure it's anavar - it's the same brand as I was last year ..
> 
> And I did not get sore joints - as I would do with Winstrol .
> 
> I could maybe run anavar 2-3 weeks - and see if I got sore joints (side effect of Winstrol) if I do not do it - so start Winstrol up? Maybe .. So I am sure not to get a double dose of Winstrol?


Sore joints is not necessarily a side effect of winstrol. I don't get sore joints from it, neither do lots of other people. Side effects are not how you should gauge the effectiveness of a drug.

Stick to anavar, is my advice. And 20mg should be plenty for a woman.


----------



## bb-girl




----------



## bb-girl

> Sore joints is not necessarily a side effect of winstrol. I don't get sore joints from it, neither do lots of other people. Side effects are not how you should gauge the effectiveness of a drug.
> 
> Stick to anavar, is my advice. And 20mg should be plenty for a woman.


However, it was not to measure it that way? it was more to set it up. in the conversation I had with the guy.
I got the effect that anavar as stronger and increased mass.

The ones I know who have taken stanozolol, have all had sore joints while they were on.

But it's not really my post, I seek assessment for my future decision on what I 100% must 

min dose of anavar is also only 20 mg per day


----------



## Dark sim

nitrogen said:


> Women and steroids is a perfect recipe to look like this





nitrogen said:


> I'd recommend
> 
> http://www.herbalife.co.uk





nitrogen said:


> Does bb girl stand for a bodybuilder gilr or big breasted girl :whistling:


Quite inappropriate. No wonder this board is lacking females.


----------



## latblaster

Until the op demonstrates otherwise, why have someof you made such negative comments. ..& why is there little moderation?


----------



## nitrogen

I don't see what's inappropriate here :confused1:


----------



## Dark sim

bb-girl said:


> However, it was not to measure it that way? it was more to set it up. in the conversation I had with the guy.
> I got the effect that anavar as stronger and increased mass.
> 
> The ones I know who have taken stanozolol, have all had sore joints while they were on.
> 
> But it's not really my post, I seek assessment for my future decision on what I 100% must
> 
> min dose of anavar is also only 20 mg per day


I'm sorry but not everyone has the same side effects, we all react differently. Like I said, I don't get sore joints from winstrol.

I would disagree with you on starting dose of Anavar also.

What level are you looking to compete at? And your experience with AAS?


----------



## FelonE1

Dark sim said:


> Quite inappropriate. No wonder this board is lacking females.


I agree. Soon as a female posts people start being silly.


----------



## Plate

Dark sim said:


> Sore joints is not necessarily a side effect of winstrol. I don't get sore joints from it, neither do lots of other people. Side effects are not how you should gauge the effectiveness of a drug.
> 
> Stick to anavar, is my advice. And 20mg should be plenty for a woman.


just noticed there is hgh in the cycle too I don't know if that changes anything..

dont even know the side affects of gh for a woman tbh..


----------



## Dark sim

Plate said:


> just noticed there is hgh in the cycle too I don't know if that changes anything..
> 
> dont even know the side affects of gh for a woman tbh..


This is fine, as are peptides, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Dark sim

latblaster said:


> Until the op demonstrates otherwise, why have someof you made such negative comments. ..& *why is there little moderation*?


Elaborate...


----------



## bb-girl

> imo stick to anavar


i don't understand, what you talking about?  Sorry ..


----------



## Dark sim

nitrogen said:


> I don't see what's inappropriate here :confused1:


Really? Not that I need to explain myself, but will.

So, first post, you post a masculinised female, not what OP wants to see, as she has already stated she is aware of the side effects. Which at the doses stated wouldn't happen.

Second, doesn't need explaining, "herballife", is never gonna help anyone, and was your attempt at humour.

Lastly, "big breasted". What is wrong with you?

All comments unhelpful and inappropriate.


----------



## bb-girl

> Really? Not that I need to explain myself, but will.
> 
> So, first post, you post a masculinised female, not what OP wants to see, as she has already stated she is aware of the side effects. Which at the doses stated wouldn't happen.
> 
> Second, doesn't need explaining, "herballife", is never gonna help anyone, and was your attempt at humour.
> 
> Lastly, "big breasted". What is wrong with you?
> 
> All comments unhelpful and inappropriate.


No, i was not me .. it was Nitrogen . but i have block him now ..

and I do not know how to delete the messages you have written, since his was removed it I blocked him


----------



## Plate

Dark sim said:


> This is fine, as are peptides, in case you were wondering.


i just didn't know if it affected anything to do with the anavar dosage

does hgh for a woman have the same affect as say a high dose of Winstrol Ie. Facial hair and enlarged clit and so on?


----------



## Dark sim

bb-girl said:


> No, i was not me .. it was Nitrogen . but i have block him now ..
> 
> and I do not know how to delete the messages you have written, since his was removed it I blocked him


Not sure why you are replying to this comment, it was not for you.

You can't delete anyone's messages.


----------



## bb-girl

..


> Not sure why you are replying to this comment, it was not for you.
> 
> You can't delete anyone's messages


Okay, i can then understand that nitrogen then write here anyway, but I just can not see it?

Will you please not to discuss my post .. The hearing is not here .. Can nitrogen be banned by an admin or something, you can see all his lookup is that they are here in the thread ..


----------



## Dark sim

bb-girl said:


> ..
> 
> Okay, i can then understand that nitrogen then write here anyway, but I just can not see it?
> 
> Will you please not to discuss my post .. The hearing is not here .. Can nitrogen be banned by an admin or something, you can see all his lookup is that they are here in the thread ..


Not sure you have understood my post.


----------



## nitrogen

Dark sim said:


> Really? Not that I need to explain myself, but will.
> 
> So, first post, you post a masculinised female, not what OP wants to see, as she has already stated she is aware of the side effects. Which at the doses stated wouldn't happen.
> 
> Second, doesn't need explaining, "herballife", is never gonna help anyone, and was your attempt at humour.
> 
> Lastly, "big breasted". What is wrong with you?
> 
> All comments unhelpful and inappropriate.


Really? Not that I have to justify myself, but I will. Posting a masculinised picture was to paint a bigger picture.

Herbalife was not a joke attempt. It was a sarcastic attempt.

Big breasted or bodybuilding girl, curious to know what the username stand for.

My comments, maybe not helpful but hardly inappropriate.

Double standards on UK-M, some "established " members step over the line in nearly every post.That is perfectly tolerated.

You sound like that guy driving a Citroën stuck behind the moped.

Who?

Ronnie fu**ing Pickering!


----------



## MRSTRONG

low dose anavar over high dosed multi compound cycles will serve a female better , you have to weigh up pros and cons .

10mg anavar is about right unless you are aiming for the "lisa cross" build .


----------



## MRSTRONG

nitrogen said:


> Really? Not that I have to justify myself, but I will. Posting a masculinised picture was to paint a bigger picture.
> 
> Herbalife was not a joke attempt. It was a sarcastic attempt.
> 
> Big breasted or bodybuilding girl, curious to know what the username stand for.
> 
> My comments, maybe not helpful but hardly inappropriate.
> 
> Double standards on UK-M, some "established " members step over the line in nearly every post.That is perfectly tolerated.
> 
> You sound like that guy driving a Citroën stuck behind the moped.
> 
> Who?
> 
> Ronnie fu**ing Pickering!
> 
> if you dont have any helpful advise then how about you f**k off .


----------



## bb-girl

> Bb-girl, half the men on this forum if not more haven't a clue about aas and females. The likes of Dark Sim and Mr Strong would have more knowledge on the matter as they would know many females who have used.
> 
> I agree with dark Sim, winstrol doesn't give everyone sore joints, speaking from experience.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't ever go over 20mgs of either compound or a mix if both but know a competitive figure competitor who does, albeit she's not long in the game. It seems girls who are new tend to jump on higher does faster as they haven't built a base over yrs. Not to say this is your case but I have noticed it with others. How they will look facially with consistent highish doses over yrs I don't know but the girls on low dosages didn't seem get that harder faced look. Just something to monitor if you care!


thanks for the answer ..
I am one of those girls that make it sensible, if I do say so myself. (probably should have waited anavar last year)
I have trained seriously for two years, with diet and exercise (personal trainer attached)
been to two competitions this year. I even think I have a good basic shape .. And I do not mean that higher doses do better. I would like to even take as little as possible, but that it still provides the desired effect.


----------



## nitrogen

You wot?


----------



## MRSTRONG

nitrogen said:


> You wot?


f**k off


----------



## latblaster

> Elaborate...


This new female (allegedly) starts s thread. She then gets some comments & a picture posted up, which seemed a bit unkind. Too many females get a hard time on here, & I felt there should that this could have been addressed. I see now that this has been . This is an observation & not a criticism.


----------



## bb-girl

> how long until your next show? If you have sufficient time you could try winstrol in it's own to see how you react rather than stacking it on your first time use...
> 
> I do think for that category you wouldn't really need to go over 20mgs except maybe the last 4 few weeks where you could add nolvadex and proviron or nolva and masteron to tighten up more.


Masteron - I do not like 

November 15 next year, I plan to start on the diet - so all competition starting in April 2017 .. so have plenty of time ..

so you think it would be an idea to take Winstrol alone, to see how I react to it? because I have enough time for it?

Just like that I chose to use only anavar last year alone, to see how the body reacted to that?


----------



## zak007

bb-girl said:


> sorry for my formulation ..
> 
> Just 20mg anavar - 10mg in the morning and 10mg 10 hours later
> 
> i'm not sure i take winstrol with, it's still only in my thoughts.


I can't help with this, but what were your gains like from your first anavar cycle and how long did you run it?


----------



## Dark sim

latblaster said:


> This new female (allegedly) starts s thread. She then gets some comments & a picture posted up, which seemed a bit unkind. Too many females get a hard time on here, & I felt there should that this could have been addressed. I see now that this has been . This is an observation & not a criticism.


Unfortunately, it is only when we are on the forum we can act on things.


----------



## Dark sim

MissMartinez said:


> how long until your next show? If you have sufficient time you could try winstrol in it's own to see how you react rather than stacking it on your first time use...
> 
> I do think for that category you wouldn't really need to go over 20mgs except maybe the last 4 few weeks where you could add nolvadex and proviron or nolva and masteron to tighten up more.


Primo > Masteron?


----------



## bb-girl

> Its up to you at the end of the day but I'd be inclined to test something on it's own before mixing it with something else so I can gauge true results which suits better.


It makes perfect sense - thank you for taking the time to answer 
Have a nice evening


----------



## bb-girl

> I've only seen people use mast the last 4 weeks or so to tighten up and dry out a little more. They weren't using it for anything else.
> 
> I've only seen it used for comp prep in the last few weeks not to actually be run in a cycle of decent length.





> Primo > Masteron?


it is the same?

I have been told and read me to the not the same ..
but I take enough errors


----------



## nitrogen

MRSTRONG said:


> f**k off





MRSTRONG said:


> f**k off












Apologies to OP for hijacking the thread but some people do use inappropriate language.


----------



## bb-girl

> I can't help with this, but what were your gains like from your first anavar cycle and how long did you run it?


I ran it in 7 weeks (it goes up to 100 pills in a package)
I took 5 kg and threw about 1 at the end of cycle


----------



## PaulB

nitrogen said:


> Apologies to OP for hijacking the thread but some people do use inappropriate language.


come on man, you've got to admit you're being a bit of a t1t. Do you seriously think all women who use gear look like the woman in the picture you posted? All the top figure girls will be using something and they don't look masculine in any way.

Even if the op did want to look like the pic you posted what does it matter? This is a bodybuilding board is it not? You haven't posted anything helpful. You've obviously got no knowledge of AAS for women so why bother commenting?


----------



## nitrogen

PaulB said:


> come on man, you've got to admit you're being a bit of a t1t. Do you seriously think all women who use gear look like the woman in the picture you posted? All the top figure girls will be using something and they don't look masculine in any way.
> 
> Even if the op did want to look like the pic you posted what does it matter? This is a bodybuilding board is it not? You haven't posted anything helpful. You've obviously got no knowledge of AAS for women so why bother commenting?


Fair and constructive comment!


----------



## bb-girl

PLEASE - can all of us, not ignore nitrogen .. He does'nt stop, when he gets attention


----------



## nitrogen

bb-girl said:


> PLEASE - can all of us, not ignore nitrogen .. He does'nt stop, when he gets attention


Attention............. I'd say bullshit but that would make me a sexist. So.... Cowshit.

Looks like you settled. Welcome aboard :tongue:


----------



## GaryMatt

Thats already a heap of Var for a girl. I would check the purity of the Var. That shouuld have you ready to rip ppl's heads of as is.

Then winnie?

Have your anti estro's in hand and rock out.

Might even consider pinning if you're willing to go that far into it. Post before and afters.


----------



## Omen669

Welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## bb-girl

> Thats already a heap of Var for a girl. I would check the purity of the Var. That shouuld have you ready to rip ppl's heads of as is.
> 
> Then winnie?
> 
> Have your anti estro's in hand and rock out.
> 
> Might even consider pinning if you're willing to go that far into it. Post before and afters.


I do not quite understand your answer? sorry. 

pinning?
I do not use anything other than Anavar, Winstrol, beginning and HGH at any time.



> Welcome. Enjoy the forum.


thank you : )


----------



## 3752

so much advice and yet no understanding of the amount of muscle that this member has??

20mg of genuine Anavar is a high dose for a woman, Minstrel is a bad oral steroid for women it will effect your hair line (this is the primary reason that most Pro woman have high hair lines) it is not a good drug for females....

injection wise NPP, Mast, Primo are all good options but need to be started very low (25mg per week) but for most women injecting steroids should not be an option as their muscle mass does not warrant it.

Oh yea guys stop acting like fukcing kids.....


----------



## GaryMatt

bb-girl said:


> I do not quite understand your answer? sorry.
> 
> pinning?
> I do not use anything other than Anavar, Winstrol, beginning and HGH at any time.
> 
> thank you : )


A lot of times, women seek anavar and end up with winstrol. It happends most of us actually. In women, it usually immediately has adverse side effects.

I've personally seen what 10mg per day, even 20mg per, does for women (all over age 35). Their results were amazing!

40mg per day should be more than enough. Again, if you are running 40mg, and you dont feel its enough, I would have it tested to see it its real anavar.

HGH sounds good, maybe even IGF Lr3.

Pretty much what ever @‌pscarb says can be taken to the bank. All those AAS choices would be a great first go at an AAS cycle.

Sorry to confuse or anything


----------



## bb-girl

> A lot of times, women seek anavar and end up with winstrol. It happends most of us actually. In women, it usually immediately has adverse side effects.
> 
> I've personally seen what 10mg per day, even 20mg per, does for women (all over age 35). Their results were amazing!
> 
> 40mg per day should be more than enough. Again, if you are running 40mg, and you dont feel its enough, I would have it tested to see it its real anavar.
> 
> HGH sounds good, maybe even IGF Lr3.
> 
> Pretty much what ever @‌pscarb says can be taken to the bank. All those AAS choices would be a great first go at an AAS cycle.
> 
> Sorry to confuse or anything


i don't tak 40 mg per day ? just 10 in the morning and 10mg 10 hour later .. (anavar)


----------



## bb-girl

> A lot of times, women seek anavar and end up with winstrol. It happends most of us actually. In women, it usually immediately has adverse side effects.
> 
> I've personally seen what 10mg per day, even 20mg per, does for women (all over age 35). Their results were amazing!
> 
> 40mg per day should be more than enough. Again, if you are running 40mg, and you dont feel its enough, I would have it tested to see it its real anavar.
> 
> HGH sounds good, maybe even IGF Lr3.
> 
> Pretty much what ever @‌pscarb says can be taken to the bank. All those AAS choices would be a great first go at an AAS cycle.
> 
> Sorry to confuse or anything





> i don't tak 40 mg per day ? just 10 in the morning and 10mg 10 hour later .. (anavar)





> so much advice and yet no understanding of the amount of muscle that this member has??
> 
> 20mg of genuine Anavar is a high dose for a woman, Minstrel is a bad oral steroid for women it will effect your hair line (this is the primary reason that most Pro woman have high hair lines) it is not a good drug for females....
> 
> injection wise NPP, Mast, Primo are all good options but need to be started very low (25mg per week) but for most women injecting steroids should not be an option as their muscle mass does not warrant it.
> 
> Oh yea guys stop acting like fukcing kids.....


so you are saying that it will work just as well if I only took 10 mg. per day, in the morning and 5 mg 5. 10 hours later ..
You can not then not talk about whether I have an understanding of muscle?
and I know well the side effects ..


----------



## 3752

bb-girl said:


> so you are saying that it will work just as well if I only took 10 mg. per day, in the morning and 5 mg 5. 10 hours later ..
> 
> You can not then not talk about whether I have an understanding of muscle?
> 
> and I know well the side effects ..


Who are you aiming your post at?


----------



## GaryMatt

bb-girl said:


> i don't tak 40 mg per day ? just 10 in the morning and 10mg 10 hour later .. (anavar)


Okay cool. In a month you can send PM's so that might help you seek out female help without the hecklers (I rarely behave).

@pscarb is the guru, especially with hgh and fragments. You can make huge gains with those.

Real primo is hard to find. Really great as tho. Masteron is cheaper and easier to get. Primo Def better for a female.

It seems confusing all this, just research and ask.


----------

